# why wont my cockateil stay on my finger



## jayid (Jun 1, 2013)

he will step up but then wants to get off.he either flies back to his cage or flies back to the table or where i recently put him.please help.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Take him into a plain room where there's no distractions for him. It's often better to do training away from their cage so there's nowhere to fly back to.


----------



## jayid (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks but i dont really have any plain rooms.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

it's a bit hard, isn't it?
there's lots of training\bonding articles here.
do you have a laundry you could train him in? or a room that he's unfamiliar with? basically anywhere that doesn't have his cage is a start. or you could cover up his cage.
it's best to get them somewhere without distractions - or with distractions covered up.
while he's on your finger feed him his favourite food, maybe millet sprays. that way he will associate your finger with positive things.
good luck!


----------



## jayid (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks il have to try this.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Clipping his wings might also help. It makes it harder for them to fly and makes them depend on you more.


----------



## jayid (Jun 1, 2013)

her wings are already clipped


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

A I have used a small bathroom very successfully as a training area. Keep sessions short, 5 minutes is plenty.

B offer an alternative other than your hand. Head, shoulder, back of the chair your sitting on. 

C Offering favorite treats can often be a good incentive, but will work better if the bird is comfortable being around you and not afraid. That is where learning to control emotions when around your bird makes a big difference. My birds pick up on emotions before I'm even aware of them. 

Relax, stay calm, cool, controlled, keep movements slow, steady. If your bird is not fond of hands try keeping fighters together or in a fist. 

Experiment, find out what makes your bird happy, what scares it. Accentuate the positive, eliminate the negative. Lots of common sense helps.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi there, 
I also followed your other thread where you say that you are "boared" about your cockatiel....
I fully agree with the other members opinions, all I want to add is:
Remember please that animals - even the domesticated ones - still got their wonderful instinct and they can just sense your mood.
Being bored won't help at all to get her to sit longer on/with you.
Please ask yourself: WHY did you get the bird? WHAT are your real feelings of owning a bird ( or a pet in general ) WHY did you choose a BIRD ? 
Think about this and be honest with yourself. Do you really LOVE your bird?
If yes, s/he will sense it; if NO s/he will sense it too.
Our pets they all know how we feel, they know it better than we do.

I just want to leave it at this and wish you all the best, and also your birdie deserves the utmost love and a wonderful life. With patience and reading through all the stickies you've been advised already, you will be rewarded with unconditional love


----------

